# NBC Classics Launched



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

*NBC Classics Launched*

NBC has launched NBC Classics, which is an easy way to watch full episodes of many of your favorite NBC shows of yesteryear for free. Available shows include The A-Team, Airwolf, Battlestar Galactica, Knight Rider, Kojak, Miami Vice, Quantum Leap, The Incredible Hulk and more...

Website Here

YouTube Channel Here

http://youtu.be/tCgKdmOHaeo


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Smirking... Airwolf aired on CBS, Battlestar Galactica aired on ABC, Kojak aired on CBS, Incredible Hulk aired on CBS. (oops) All are Universal series though.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Growing up I loved Knight Rider....I've seen it more recently and can't say that it's the same through older eyes (particularly the season where Super Pursuit Mode was added).


----------



## georgewells (Feb 23, 2006)

Can I get these to come up on my TV or just my computer ??
Thanks --- George ---- [email protected]


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

No "John Larroquette Show" though.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

georgewells said:


> Can I get these to come up on my TV or just my computer ??
> Thanks --- George ---- [email protected]


There may be a few ways, but I'll use my Chromecast with YouTube.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Mark Holtz said:


> Smirking... Airwolf aired on CBS, Battlestar Galactica aired on ABC, Kojak aired on CBS, Incredible Hulk aired on CBS. (oops) All are Universal series though.


It would be nice if these NBC classics were in their lineup. I Spy......The Man from U.N.C.L.E.......Star Trek.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Glad to see _Life _back again. Loved Damien Lewis in this one.

http://www.nbc.com/classic-tv/life/video


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm not sure you'll be seeing 'I Spy' anywhere for a while.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

SayWhat? said:


> I'm not sure you'll be seeing 'I Spy' anywhere for a while.


I will. I have all three seasons on DVD.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Meanwhile, U.N.C.L.E.'s on Cozi. (FETV, Dish Ch 82)


----------



## Tubaman-Z (Jul 31, 2007)

I'll probably watch very little of this until I can get it streamed to my Roku. Maybe via PlayOn.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

SayWhat? said:


> I'm not sure you'll be seeing 'I Spy' anywhere for a while.


I Spy is available on Hulu Plus. So it is somewhere.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

MysteryMan said:


> It would be nice if these NBC classics were in their lineup. I Spy......The Man from U.N.C.L.E.......Star Trek.


Wheres CHiPs at?


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

TheRatPatrol said:


> Wheres CHiPs at?


The complete season is available on DVD.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

MysteryMan said:


> The complete season is available on DVD.


Only seasons 1 and 2, I'm still waiting for the remaining 4 seasons to be available on DVD.


----------

